# شغل كل قنوات الدش كل الاقمار لكل البلاد بالبرنامج الرائع دة



## MenaNarmar (2 أبريل 2009)

*






 سلام يسوع معاكم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


*النهاردة جايبلكم برنامج جميل جدا جدا جدا*
*



*
*بيشغل كل القنوات الفضائية لكل البلاد *
*ولكل الأقمار ومش بس كدة*
*دة كمان كل محطات الراديو اف ام وراديوا سوا وكل الكلام دة *

*البرنامج بيتستب عادي جدا بسهولة*
*وخفيف جدا على الجهاز*

*ملحوظة : بعض القنوات تحتاج برامج مساعدة تتستب زي الكوداك وكدة *

*ودة سكرين شوت من البرنامج*

*



*

*والبرنامج سهل التعامل جدا جدا جدا *

*كل ما عليك بعد تستيبة تشغيلة وفي الجنب الشمال هتلاقي قايمة *
*فيها راديو ولا TV *
*هتختار اللي انت عاوزة وتفتحة من علامة + هيظهرلك البلا هتدوس على البلد اللي البث بتاع القناة منها من علامة + وهتشغل القناة عادي جدا *
*وفية فول اسكرين لتكبير الشاشة*
*كما يمكنك تشغيل اكتر من قناة في نفس الوقت 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*وكمان في ميزة البحث عن اي قناة بس لازم تكتب الاسم كامل وصحيح*
*كل القنوات نزلة ومش هتندممممم*
*وارمي الرسيفر بعدها هههههههههه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*والخطوة الأخيرة صليلي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 عشان مزعلش منك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*ودة رابط التحميل : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/96380671/a74a4fe8/______wwwmar-girgiscom.html*

*حجم البرنامج 1.63*

*شكرا ليكم واسف على الأطالة ,:11azy:*

*30:Narmar30:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أبريل 2009)

*برنامج جميل جدااا

بس ياريت تنزل لنك مبشار علي طول

واسمحلي أنزله هنا 

أضغط هنا

شكر ليك مينا وجاري التحميل​*


----------



## MenaNarmar (2 أبريل 2009)

الاسكرين شوت يا جماعة معلش مش ظاهر في الموضوع عشان الكلمة ممنوعة شكلها بتاعت الصورة

اللي عاوز يشوف الاسكرين شوت في الرابط دة
http://www.mar-girgis.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9147


----------



## MenaNarmar (2 أبريل 2009)

*اوكي معلش يا مايكل لو انت مشرف القسم عدلة لاني حطيتة هناك ونسختة نسيت حكاية اعادة التوجية*
*والرابط التحميل اهو*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/96380671/a74a4fe8/______wwwmar-girgiscom.html*

*والاسكرين شوت اهو *

*



*​


----------



## tonylovejesus (2 أبريل 2009)

ازاى اشغل قناه ctv


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أبريل 2009)

tonycraspo قال:


> ازاى اشغل قناه ctv




*أختار من قائمه الدول كل الدول

ودور علي قناه ctv واضغط عليها مرتين

وانشاء الله هتشتغل

بس لازم يكون سرعه النت حلوه​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2009)

ميررررسى على البرنامج

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 أبريل 2009)

رووووووووووعة كنت محتاجه 
اللي عندي كان باظ
شكرا ليك ولتعبك
​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا على البرنامج

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## SALVATION (8 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير مينا_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## duosrl (27 أبريل 2009)

menanarmar قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا اخي العزيز
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## نورا ميلاد (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على تعب محبتكم


----------

